# My Chickens Might Be Sick?



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a black Australorp that has this weird bump on her beak. I don't know what it is or where it came from. What is it? 
I also have a 2 Turkens, both have impacted crops almost everyday. I'm not sure if this is harmful towards them or not. What can I go about it? One of my Turkens keeps getting picked on by my other chickens and I don't know how to prevent this either.. Her feathers are also being plucked. Most of their poop seems to look all green and runny as well. I can't tell if its all of them or just a few. (I have four chickens and two turkens) I feed them all Nature Wise Layers Feed but they won't start laying till probably July or August. I would appreciate any help or feedback!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The run looks pretty wet and soupy, so I'd get some drainage on it or cover it to keep it drier....wet, compacted and over stocked ground is a breeding ground for all the wrong sorts of bacteria/molds/protozoa. 

If they are picking it might be a space issue...usually is. 

You might improve there lives by getting healthy soils under them(either a good, composting deep litter or free ranging in a paddock) and feeding some good cultured prebiotics and probiotics into their digestive tract. Impacted/sour crop can be from an overgrowth of the wrong kind of yeast in the digestive tract.


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok sounds good thank you. And what about the weird thing on my chickens beak?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Never saw anything like that before!  Don't have a clue! Could be a fungal growth??


----------

